# Domestic supply?



## bigbulk (Oct 13, 2019)

Any reviews on domestic-supply out there?


----------



## tinymk (Oct 13, 2019)

I have never heard of em but if you do a search on here there are a couple threads on the subject.  Didn’t look favorable


----------



## kinglabs (Oct 18, 2019)

kinglabs.org is great domestic delivery


----------



## Trump (Oct 18, 2019)

How do you know have you used them??



kinglabs said:


> kinglabs.org is great domestic delivery


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 18, 2019)

Trump said:


> How do you know have you used them??


He’s clearly a highly regarded member, why doubt him?


----------



## Trump (Oct 18, 2019)

I will stick with Chinese Steve 



Straight30weight said:


> He’s clearly a highly regarded member, why doubt him?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 18, 2019)

Trump said:


> How do you know have you used them??



surely username kinglabs has no affiliation with the website he's pushing :32 (18):


----------



## Coltenite (Oct 28, 2019)

*Steroid Site*

Anybody have any recommended real steroid sites? I got scammed twice already! )):


----------



## originalsteroids (Oct 28, 2019)

originalsteroids.org


----------



## CJ (Oct 28, 2019)

Fool me once, shame on you. 

Fool me twice, shame on me. 

Fool me three times....? 



originalsteroids said:


> originalsteroids.org



Let's find out!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 28, 2019)

kinglabs said:


> kinglabs.org is great domestic delivery



lol

1st post and claims to be GTG.......Why not shoot him some loot...?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 2, 2019)

david0529 said:


> text me in private


Scammer alert****


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 2, 2019)

Seems lately theres been alot of pushers hanging around... I remember not to long ago they would be chewed up and spit out.


----------



## Jin (Dec 2, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> Seems lately theres been alot of pushers hanging around... I remember not to long ago they would be chewed up and spit out.



What’s stopping you?


----------



## SHAQICE (Dec 2, 2019)

kinglabs said:


> kinglabs.org is great domestic delivery



*Isn't Kinglabs.org*


----------



## SHAQICE (Dec 2, 2019)

*Sorry...double post.*


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 3, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> Seems lately theres been alot of pushers hanging around... I remember not to long ago they would be chewed up and spit out.


 Not anymore. We welcome all scammers and encourage more to advertise.


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> Seems lately theres been alot of pushers hanging around... I remember not to long ago they would be chewed up and spit out.





BigSwolePump said:


> Not anymore. We welcome all scammers and encourage more to advertise.



There is a reputation feature. Use it. 

I’m one of the few people who actually consistently neg reps people.

Not sure why others feel they can complain while taking no meaningful action. 

This board isn’t tightly moderated by design. That doesn’t mean the members can’t help manage the board. 

“Be the change you want to see”. 

  -Gandhi


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 3, 2019)

Jin, I just took the time to figure out how to use this feature! Will be a contributing member in helping keep this place great!!!


----------

